
Don't Do This at Work - rtpg
http://dontdothisatwork.teliacompany.com/
======
bostand
Well, if there is over company that needs to learn to not bribe people its
these guys.

Actually, they are probably not worse than anyone else, they just happen to
get cut very often. They should instead make a page called Don't get caught
doing this at work.

~~~
jessriedel
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telia_Company#Controversies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telia_Company#Controversies)

> In the past TeliaSonera has been accused of indirectly supporting
> dictatorships, allowing them to do man-in-the-middle attacks on their
> citizens. This was disclosed in the Swedish TV show Uppdrag Granskning in
> 2012.[14] TeliaSonera responded to these allegations with: "This is
> happening every day in all countries and applies to all operators. We are
> obliged to comply with the legislation of each country."[15]

> Further allegations have been presented in Swedish media and elsewhere that
> TeliaSonera may have illegally, through bribery, acquired licenses in
> Uzbekistan and Azerbaijan. As a result of internal investigations on these
> and other potential violations to the company's policies, several senior
> managers have been dismissed from the company.

------
Nomentatus
The fair competition writeup is concise, clear, and wrong. You'd think patents
didn't exist from this squib. It is legal to make agreements that restrict
competition if these derive from patent rights, copyrights or other IP
possessed by a single party. "the essence of a patent ... is the right to
exclude."

But if two or more IP-holders collude to restrict competition OR raise or
maintain higher prices (Apple vs Amazon) that is illegal. (IP swaps don't
further restrict competition and are therefore OK.)

